# A True Story, March 26, 2014



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I TOLD you that my DH was a good writer.
Man, I love these dogs!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

You have a dog named Pyg??? That. Is. Epic! Haha I think we need pictures of the heroes.

Definitely a picture kind of story.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll take a shot this weekend and post it. =D


----------

